# Hacking CPU-Z – Can You Trust the Results



## topgear (May 19, 2013)

> Yes, CPU-Z’s validation website accepts fake data.  See for yourself before the link is pulled: *valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2788357
> The CPU-Z cvf file to generate the page you see above could be posted here for download for your own testing.  However, this would create many problems for the CPU-Z folks so it won’t be posted.
> 
> CPU-Z is an excellent tool for displaying detailed hardware information.  The main interface consists  of many tabs: CPU, Caches, Mainboard, Memory, SPD, Graphics, and About.  CPU, the main screen, provides real-time displays of Core Speed, Multiplier, Bus Speed, Core Voltage and more.  It’s both a diagnostic and an enthusiast tool that is commonly used by overclockers, system administrators, and regular tech guys.
> ...



*Continue Reading for fixes and updates* 
Hacking CPU-Z – Can You Trust the Results? | Hacking Tricks


----------

